# Freelance Work?



## CavalierPhotos (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm a UK photog who is doing alright in a number of other areas of photography, but am becoming more and more interested in product photography lately.  I was just wondering how people start in this area from a buisness POV?  I assume locally, then build up etc., but how do you even start locally?  Do you start by cold calling independent stores/companies etc.? What kind of companies do you get the most work from? Who do you generally speak to within these sort of companies?Or maybe I'm thinkng about this all wrong...I would be interested from American POV as well here as you guys lead the way in terms of marketing.Thankyou!


----------



## gsgary (Jul 16, 2011)

Have you got a portfolio of product shots to show potential clients ? if not i would start shooting a selection


----------



## KmH (Jul 16, 2011)

It sounds like you want to do commercial photography rather than retail photography.

You would approach people in the advertising part of whatever businesses you target for your marketing. The people that hire photographers are the ones that manage the team that puts the advertising and promotional materials together.

You might want to visit www.asmp.org and on the left side of the page click on 'Business Resources'.


----------



## mickmac (Jul 17, 2011)

Get a folio together. Make sure it is very good. Contact graphic designers, web developers etc.


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2011)

No reply or further info from the OP.

That is a tell.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jul 22, 2011)

He might be returning his new DSLR to the Bestbuy store


----------

